# T-Sha's turn for ZP sample!



## Laura56083 (Sep 2, 2012)

Andddddd she wants nothing to do with it! Haha...All she does it rub her face all over it??? Don't know why but won't eat it so so much for that :/


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

LMAO Rubbing her face in it????

Well the good thing is that you got a free sample to try it for her.


----------



## amylounell (Sep 8, 2012)

Omg!! Tucker did the same thing!! I tried giving him 1 piece at first to see what he would do & he rubbed his face on it. But then when I fed him his kibble I put some pieces in there & he ate them!


----------

